

How the driving force behind DirectX got fired - cek
http://www.alexstjohn.com/WP/2013/01/06/getting-fired-from-microsoft/

======
Centigonal
This is really interesting. Before now, I'd always viewed DX as this
monolithic _thing_ from Microsoft, and reading about the people behind it,
especially in a moment of weakness, really helps humanize such a faceless
piece of software.

------
antonyme
A very interesting read, especially some of the linked articles and posts.
Interesting additions to the history of the 3D graphics "wars".

